

Google's approach to privacy - abraham
http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2009/12/googles-approach-to-privacy.html

======
elblanco
>But we haven't always done a good job of talking about Google's philosophical
approach to privacy overall

Likely because Google hasn't had a cohesive philosophy on the subject yet
other than "don't be evil".

